# AMT's Firefighter Mustang II



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

So, I've been in this modeling slump the last, hmmmmmmm, 7 months. I picked up this kit and told myself a simple oob build would suffice and get me back on track. Well it did.
The kit is rather simple, yet fun. Totally box stock. I used Tamiya paints on the body and Testor's metalizers through-out.
The decals were a nightmare. Full body length and very fragile. Of course as most of you know, you have to learn from the first one, which I did.
Pics:

























Still have a few drybrushing details to get too, but it is done. Now on to my other projects.
ore pics at the link:
Firefigher Mustang


Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats a nice, clean build up Chris.
Always nice to do a box stock build.
I saw this one at the sprawlmart, and grabbed it up for old times sake.
Years ago I built one up, but its long gone now.
I think I'm gonna try and find some Dyno Don Nicholson Decals somewhere,
And build mine up as a tribute car.

Great Job on that Mustang II Chris.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

CJTORINO said:


> I think I'm gonna try and find some Dyno Don Nicholson Decals somewhere,
> And build mine up as a tribute car.


Slixx Decals makes the Dyno Don Decals for the Fire Fighter kit. I picked up this kit for that very purpose.

www.slixx.com


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I knew about the slixx stuff and I think Fred Cady does some too.
Anyway, I just wanted a box stock build. The car went together pretty well.
Chris


----------

